# Moen single bathtub faucet leaking badly



## timthetoolman (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres a "ah-ha" thing to look for on those single handled moens...

if you over-tighten that center screw which holds the handle to the cartriage, it will pull it outwards and open the valve slightly. Take off only the handle and try to push it in. Does the water stop?

Also pull and check all the washers, clean and grease, also some of these can be installed upside down, or with one crank on it already. Pull and check and carefully reassemble and remember....

TURN OFF THE WATER!, nothing can be worse than getting hit in the chest by one of these assemblies. Lol.


----------



## rhp (Oct 21, 2007)

*I found the problem...thank you Timthetoolman*

After my darling husband left for work this morning, I found your reply to my post .....so before calling a plumber, I decided I would pull the new faucet cartridge and check all the seals even though it was brand new.

I found the flat rubber seal over the cold water inlet hole on the new cartridge had a split. This let water get behind the cartridge causing the water to come out thru the stem hole and the spigot below. I replaced the seal by taking one from the other new cartridge hubby had installed, noting that it too had one bad seal thanks to my husband.

I was sure I found the problem and ran outside and turned on the water......*Yikes *the new faucet cartridge shot out from the pipe and water went everywhere. I ran back outside and shut off the water at the valve again...came inside and found that I had forgot to put the retaining clip to hold the faucet cartridge in place. So I installed the cartridge and the retaining clip and said a little prayer before turning the water valve back on....Hooray....success!!!! Thank you timthetoolman....
Barbara:thumbup:


----------

